# Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus



## aerne (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo fischerfreunde

ich hab mal ne frage, ich fische jetzt doch schon einige zeit mit der fliegenrute, habe schon unzählige äschen fangen können, forellen eher weniger  

wir alle fischen mit eintagsfliegen,  köcherfliegenimitationen in allen stadien, von nymphe über emerger bis zur trockenfliege. Ich fische an einem breiteren mittellandfluss, struckturen mehr oder weniger vorhanden.  jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob der bachflohkrebs einen grossen teil der nahrung der fische ausmacht, und wenn ja, was habt ihr mit der nymhe dieses tierchens für erfahrungen gemacht, läuft das und zu welcher jahres/tageszeit und temperatur?

möchte alles wissen über die kleinen krabbler um in zukunft den ein oder anderen fisch zu überlisten damit

vielen dank im vorraus

euer aerene


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Ich kenne Gewässer wo auf die Dinger kaum was geht und andere wo sie das ganze Jahr über quasi Fanggarantie haben.


----------



## fliafi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Am liebsten mag der Bachflohkrebs träge, langsam dahin fließendes Wasser. Meist sitzt er dann an feinen Wurzeln oder Gräsern. Ich hab ihn schon in den unterschiedlichsten Farben gesehen: beige, gelb, orange, olive bis zum dunklen tannengrün.

Wenn Du ihn selber bindest oder auch kaufst achte darauf dass er bleibeschwert ist. Früher gab es die nur schwimmend zu kaufen. Ich finde es gibt nichts schlimmeres als einen schwimmenden Bachflohkrebs. 

Die beste Zeit für Bachflohkrebs ist der Spätherbst und milde Winter. 

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Ich würde mal ein paar Steine umdrehen und nachschauen wie die Bachflohkrebspopulation aussieht und ob überhaupt welche da sind.


----------



## Case (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Die Forellen in unseren kleineren Flüsse sind zum Teil Proppevoll mit Bachflohkrebsen. 
Bin kein Fliegenfischer, habe aber an feinster Stippmontage schon Forelle mit gefangen. So eine Fliege, zwischen Krautfahnen (da findet man die oft) angeboten dürfte recht erfolgreich sein.

Case


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Hallo Aerene, 
Baflomuster waren bei mir immer mit die beste Wahl. Eins meiner Lieblicngsmuster #6
Da ich selbst binde, experimentiere ich gerne was Größe, Farbe und Gewicht angeht. 
Das neueste Muster hat am Rücken noch einen roten Fleck, der bei lebenden Gammarus´ einem Parasitenbefall entspricht und den die Fische angeblich noch lieber nehmen, als die normalen Baflos. 
Nachweis bekomme ich aber erst in der kommenden Saison. 
Auch habe ich bei den letzten Baflos aufgehört, Schwänzchen und Fühler einzubinden, habe aber für einen Querversuch noch welche.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## fugs (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Hi Leute
Bachflohkrebse sind in meiner Fliegenbox ein "must have". Ob sie an deinem Gewässer gehen weiss ich nicht, jedoch versuch macht kluch.... Zu Binden sind sie zudem auch nicht allzu schwer!
Gruss Zoran


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Hallo Zoran,
da sind wir uns einig |wavey: , ein Top Muster
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Auch zum Felchen (Renken, Maränen) Fischen an der Hegene sind die immer einen Versuch wert.


Bei uns ab Bodensee haben viele Fische (Aal, Döbel, Barsch, Felchen...)  oft große Mengen davon im Magen.

Zum Binden ist es eigentlich recht einfach, gibt genug Videos im Netz.


Was ich schon länger versuchen wollte: Bachflohkrebse fangen, chemisch fixieren (das sich das gewebe nicht zersetzt und Farben erhalten bleiben) und dann mit einer dünnen Silikonschicht überziehen (Haltbarkeit).

So halten die hoffentlich ähnlich wie ein Gummiköder einige Fische aus, und sind nicht so schnell vom Haken wie wenn du sie mit "Madenkleber" direkt an den Haken klebst.

Grüße vom Bodensee,
Kretzer


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Auch zum Felchen (Renken, Maränen) Fischen an der Hegene sind die immer einen Versuch wert.
> 
> 
> Bei uns ab Bodensee haben viele Fische (Aal, Döbel, Barsch, Felchen...) oft große Mengen davon im Magen.
> ...


 
Und was hat das mit FLIEGENFISCHEN zu tun?#d#d#d


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit FLIEGENFISCHEN zu tun?#d#d#d


mehr als dein Post:m


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> mehr als dein Post:m


 
Junge, kannst oder willst Du es nicht verstehen?

FLIEGENFISCHEN ist das Fischen mittels eine speziellen Rute/Schnur/Rolle UND auf Haken gebundenen, mehr oder weniger imitatorischer, "Fliegen" welche aus div. Natur-und/oder Kunstmaterialien bestehen.

Hier geht es nicht um präparierte xy die dann mit Sekundenkleber o.a. an Haken "gebabbt" werden.


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Junge, kannst oder willst Du es nicht verstehen?
> 
> FLIEGENFISCHEN ist das Fischen mittels eine speziellen Rute/Schnur/Rolle UND auf Haken gebundenen, mehr oder weniger imitatorischer, "Fliegen" welche aus div. Natur-und/oder Kunstmaterialien bestehen.
> 
> Hier geht es nicht um präparierte xy die dann mit Sekundenkleber o.a. an Haken "gebabbt" werden.


|bla:|bla:

Ob du es glauben willst oder nicht, es gibt neben den Fundamentalen, auch experimentierfreudige Fischer, die was anderes als nur gebundene Fliege an die Fliegenrute packen. Zum Beispiel eben einen fixierten Bachflohkrebs.

Zum Anderen hat das Hegenenfischen auf Coregonen am Rande auch etwas mit dem Fliegenfischen zu tun, auch wenn die Technik eine ganz andere ist.


Also ich verstehe nicht was dir an meinem erten Beitrag nicht passt, dass du ihn mit "3x#d " als für den Fliegenfischerbereich als unwürdig betitelst?

Manch ein anderer hebt vieleicht mal sein Gesicht aus der Brühe, denkt eine Sekunde lang nach und schreibt was produktives.


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:Zum Anderen hat das Hegenenfischen auf Coregonen am Rande auch etwas mit dem Fliegenfischen zu tun, auch wenn die Technik eine ganz andere ist.


Wie, wo, was?
Nicht nur die Technik ist eine andere, auch das Gerät ist ein anderes - weil es eine ganz andere Art der Angelei ist.


Aber nach Deiner Ansicht haben dann also Pilken und Schleppfischen auch etwas mit Spinnfischen zu tun (sind ja häufig auch metallische Köder). 


Dann hat doch sicherlich das Fischen mit dem Spirolino und z.B. Bienenmaden auch etwas mit Fliegenfischen zu tun?


Und Radfahren auch mit Motorradfahren, und ............ .


:q :q :q


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Wie, wo, was?
> Nicht nur die Technik ist eine andere, auch das Gerät ist ein anderes - weil es eine ganz andere Art der Angelei ist.
> 
> Deswegen schrieb ich auch "am Rande"
> ...



hey lass es* uns *bleiben hier herumzutrollen! Zeig mir lieber mal deine Bachflohkrebs-Muster, ich lade heute abend auch mal ein paar Bilder hoch.


----------



## fliafi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

@Kretzer83

Fliegenfischer sehen halt mal keine Notwendigkeit ein Lebewesen umzubringen um ein anderes Lebewesen zu fangen. Da gibt es beim Fliegenfischen soviel tollere Möglichkeiten/Köder (Fliegen - gekauft oder selbstgebunden).


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



fliafi schrieb:


> @Kretzer83
> 
> Fliegenfischer sehen halt mal keine Notwendigkeit ein Lebewesen umzubringen um ein anderes Lebewesen zu fangen. Da gibt es beim Fliegenfischen soviel tollere Möglichkeiten/Köder (Fliegen - gekauft oder selbstgebunden).


Sehr edle Gesinnung, des allgemeinen Fliegenfischers, wobei er dann beim Waten genau Acht geben sollte auf welchen Stein er dappt


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



fliafi schrieb:


> Fliegenfischer sehen halt mal keine Notwendigkeit ein Lebewesen umzubringen um ein anderes Lebewesen zu fangen. Da gibt es beim Fliegenfischen soviel tollere Möglichkeiten/Köder (Fliegen - gekauft oder selbstgebunden).


Ralf, lass es gut sein. Ich denke "kretzer" wird demnächst sämtliche Insekten, Würmer, Maden und Nymphen fangen derer er habhaft werden kann, diese konservieren und dann an den Haken kleben.

Bin gespannt wann er als Streamer-Ersatz beim Hechtfischen ein ausgestopftes Rotauge benutzt :q :q :q


----------



## fugs (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



fliafi schrieb:


> @Kretzer83
> 
> Fliegenfischer sehen halt mal keine Notwendigkeit ein Lebewesen umzubringen um ein anderes Lebewesen zu fangen. Da gibt es beim Fliegenfischen soviel tollere Möglichkeiten/Köder (Fliegen - gekauft oder selbstgebunden).


 
Na ja... für meine Bälge und Felle muste so manch ein Tier sein Leben lassen.... Habs allerdings nie selbst umgebracht:q
Nicht böse sein fliafi! Ist etwas zynisch, aber irgendwie steckt doch etwas 
Wahres dahinter...
Tatsache ist, dass Fliegenfischen eine Lebensphilosophie ist. Welchen Weg man geht entscheidet jeder selbst.... Egal  ob als Trockenpurist upstream oder "moderner" fliegenfischer mit Spoonfly.... 

Gruss Zoran


----------



## Case (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



aerne schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob der bachflohkrebs einen grossen teil der nahrung der fische ausmacht,
> möchte alles wissen über die kleinen krabbler um in zukunft den ein oder anderen fisch zu überlisten damit
> vielen dank im vorraus
> euer aerene



Ich denke, dass Kretzer diesen Teil des Einganspostings recht sachlich beantwortet hat. Verstehe die Empörung hier nicht.

Case


----------



## Gemini (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Huiuiuiuiuuui, anspruchsvoll, fast schon fundamentalistisch veranlagter Haufen, diese Fliegenfischer.

Standing Ovations wirds dann wohl keine geben wenn ich demnächst meine erste selbstgebaute Fliegenrute reinstelle die zwecks Showeffekt mit im RH integrierten, neon-orangenen Tritiumgaslichtquellen (und Schusskopf!!!) bestückt ist...

Und *Fischen* mit Springer*fliege* ist dann wohl auch kein *Fliegenfischen*???

P.S: Eigentlich entspricht ein Motorrad ziemlich genau einem mit Motor angetriebenen Fahrrad. Ist lediglich eine Evolutionsstufe weiter.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Ralf, lass es gut sein. Ich denke "kretzer" wird demnächst sämtliche Insekten, Würmer, Maden und Nymphen fangen derer er habhaft werden kann, diese konservieren und dann an den Haken kleben.
> 
> Bin gespannt wann er als Streamer-Ersatz beim Hechtfischen ein ausgestopftes Rotauge benutzt :q :q :q



Ich persönlich finde dieses Gehabe einfach nur peinlich...
Fliegenfischer sind die Elite und der Rest |krach:.
Woher kommen die Federn bzw. das Fell für Fliegen? Kretzer bring hier eine gute Idee ein und versucht was Neues. Deine Antwort hingegen ist das alte Lied.
Stillstand ist was schönes...


----------



## AGV Furrer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde dieses Gehabe einfach nur peinlich...
> Fliegenfischer sind die Elite und der Rest |krach:.


Irgendetwas scheinst Du hier nicht verstanden zu haben.
NIEMAND hat etwas gegen Spinnfischer, Ansitzangler, oder....oder.

Es geht darum was Fliegenfischen ist - und was es nicht mehr ist.


----------



## fliafi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich versteh Eure Aufregung auch nicht ganz. Egentlich wollte ich mit meinem Bericht auch nur auf eine Möglichkeit hinweisen Tiere so weit wie möglich zu schonen. Was ist daran so schrecklich. Dass das nicht immer gelingt ist auch klar. Wir Menschen haben mal keine Flügel und werden sicher auch Tiere zertreten. Genauso essen wir Fleisch und was spricht dagegen die weniger verwertbaren Teile zum Fliegenbinden zu verwenden? In meiner Schule lehre ich sogar beim Fliegenbinden möglichst auf synthetische Produkte oder auf Naturprodukte die ohnehin abfallen zurückzugreifen. Die künstlichen Produkte haben auch wiederum viele Vorteile gegenüber Naturprodukte (Effekte, glitzer, schwimmfähigkeit, usw.).

Und nochmals zurück, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe mit künstlichen Ködern genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser zu fangen als mit Naturködern und ich mir diese Köder (Fliegen) auch noch selber bastel - was auch viel Spass macht in der fischlosen Zeit - was ist daran verkehrt?

Vielleicht kommt dass ja alles ein bisschen "oberlehrerhaft" rüber aber so ein arrogantes Volk wie es hier dargestellt wird sind wir Fliegenfischer auch wieder nicht! 

Wir, oder besser gesagt ich und viele meiner Kollegen, um nicht wieder zu pauschalieren, essen genauso wie jeder andere, Fisch und Fleisch und dazu müssen die Tiere natürlich getötet werden. Wenn aber Tiere nur zu unserem Spass und Vergnügen gezüchtet oder verwendet und getötet werden, find ich das *persönlich* nicht so gut und dann habt Ihr liebe Vorposter recht.

Das war meine ganz persönliche Meinung welche nicht jeder mit mir teilen muß. Also bleibt locker und freut Euch auf's Frühjahr wenn's wieder los geht!


----------



## stefannn87 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*

Bachflohkrebse sind einer der Insekten die auf der Karte eines jeden Karpfens gehört(wenn denn genug im Gewässer vorhanden sind). Ansonsten kommen verschiedene Larven und Krebstiere ganz nach obene 
Habe die meisten Infos aber selber aus Literatur und Filmen!#q


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachflohkrebs/Gammarus*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Bachflohkrebse sind einer der Insekten die auf der Karte eines jeden Karpfens gehört(wenn denn genug im Gewässer vorhanden sind). Ansonsten kommen verschiedene Larven und Krebstiere ganz nach obene
> Habe die meisten Infos aber selber aus Literatur und Filmen!#q


nix für ungut, aber das solltest du nochmals nachschlagen.


----------

